# Heat centre channel



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Can you hear the difference that you probably didn’t even know was there on the mix in the first place, apart from when the level rises up a bit and it’s audible over the left and right fronts?

The output is taken from the AVR and is at 0db level so turn down the level on your end.






At 0:12 there is jet airliner on the left and right that starts at left front and pans over till there is centre phantom front briefly then pans over to right front then cuts off to different scene and so on.

Okay now, get you Heat copy out and play around with your matching LCR fronts.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)




----------

